# Henry McKenna Sour Mash Whiskey Bottle



## oldieaddict (Sep 27, 2005)

A friend has asked me about this small opaque cream colored glass bottle (3 1/4" high) which is marked on the front "Henry McKenna Sour Mash Bourbon Whiskey/Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey/86 Proof" and on the back "Distilled by H.McKenna Distillery/Fairfield nelson County, Ky/ 1/10 Pint".  It does not show any wear but he stated that it was in a divided box with several other similar unused bottles.   Can anyone tell me anything about this bottle?  Old or new or repro??  Thanks much.
 view at:  www.frontiernet.net/~pershirl/whiskey.jpg


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 1, 2005)

OLDIE...I believe the McKenna was made back in the late 1970's to capitalize upon the success of the Jim Beam ( and other modern bottles) craze....It is no repo...is reasonably "new."
 McKenna issued several bottles and jugs during this time....most have minimal value currently.

 Welcome to the Forum.[]


----------



## oldieaddict (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, Whiskeyman.  I thought this was a fairly new bottle but it is nice to get confirmation from a third party.  I will send a donation to the cause through Paypal soon.  Thanks.  Oldieaddict


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 4, 2005)

OLDIE...now don't ya run off too fast ya hear !?! []
 Stick around a bit...This is a good place ta "hang."

 Glad to have assisted...have a goodun'...


----------

